# Lumen output of Jungle Dawn 13W LED?



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone measured the lumen output of Jungle Dawn 13W LED, yet? I'm looking at getting some, but want to know how many I'll need based off the lumen output.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Check out this thread. Should have the info you need. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86845




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Has anyone measured the lumen output of Jungle Dawn 13W LED, yet? I'm looking at getting some, but want to know how many I'll need based off the lumen output.


What size tank are you going to run them on?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Has anyone measured the lumen output of Jungle Dawn 13W LED, yet? I'm looking at getting some, but want to know how many I'll need based off the lumen output.


Oh sorry.. I been so busy I didn't see this post!!

They are 960 lumen... But remember -- it all points DOWN.

In like a zoo med or exo hood... they are actually a bit BRIGHTER in the viv than a 27 watt CFL.


*
PS ... 
you say you want lumen??... 
he he...*

*Sneak peek at what is under development at LYR.
Here are the prototypes in "Pewter" and "Graphite"
NOTHING ELSE LIKE THEM. Anywhere. period.*

*These are MiNd BlOwInG!!*

*2900 Lumen* - compare to a 300 watt spotlight.... but only 36w with way better 6.5k full spectrum light.

The Jungle Dawn™ Tropic Rage and NEW Orchid Rage

*
Self contained pendant lights. Only 36 watts.*

*PERFECT for vivs 36" - 72"++++ Tall*.

*sorry.. i just get sooo excited I can't help myself.*


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Venutus1 said:


> In like a zoo med or exo hood... they are actually a bit BRIGHTER in the viv than a 27 watt CFL.


I can confirm that this is true. I switched from three 27w CFL's to three 13w Jungle Dawn's and saw approximately a 15-20% increase in light output. Granted, my way of measuring wasn't highly technical (I measured via photographic exposure settings. I'm a professional photographer so that was the easiest way for me lol) but it still should be quite accurate.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Todd, that's some serious hardware you've got in development. Awesome


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Todd, that's some serious hardware you've got in development. Awesome


and the cool thing is....

a.
we *may* be able to make them dimmable- not 100% sure yet.

and...

b.
they may also come with interchangeable face-plate lenses so you can change the spot light "cone" of light from 45 degrees to 60 degress to 100 degrees. 

Actually, my friends at Black Jungle  have one of the original screw in Ocean Dawn™ versions they are testing over a salt reef tank of theirs.
Quick Black Jungle shout out:
Mike and Rich, thanks for helping me test them. 


sorry ... again. i didn't mean to hi-jack.
I just am too excited. i love this stuff.
I actually get so giddy i jump around the house like a kid on x-mas morning when the boxes arrive from Shenzhen with the new designs in them. 
***thank you all for your business... it allows me to spend the money on R&D to MAKE MORE COOL STUFF!***


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you want to send me some of those for testing. 




Venutus1 said:


> Oh sorry.. I been so busy I didn't see this post!!
> 
> They are 960 lumen... But remember -- it all points DOWN.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I'm pretty sure you want to send me some of those for testing.


I agree and want to participate also. I'll make sure to test them thoroughly and will also throw in professional quality photographs for use on your website or elsewhere. Not kidding.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

LED's are no joke. I switched all of the halides on my reef tanks to LED. Output it dramatically higher and operating costs are less than half. In the reef world we measure light output in PAR (photosynthetically available radiation). With my halides I was getting around 200PAR at the bottom of my tank. With the LED's, that increased to over 300. Keep in mind that on an aquarium a significant amount of light energy is absorbed by the water. With no water in a vivarium, a tremendous amount of light is going to make it to the bottom of the habitat because of the "focused" beam of light that an LED emits. I would be inclined to run LED's over a vivarium with no optics on them to maximize the spread and eliminate the spotlight effect. There's no doubt in my mind that they will grow terrarium plants.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

TonyB. said:


> LED's are no joke......................................................
> I would be inclined to run LED's over a vivarium with no optics on them to maximize the spread and eliminate the spotlight effect. There's no doubt in my mind that they will grow terrarium plants.


TonyB....
You get an award for smarts. 

Actually, folks with "shallower" vivs are using the Jungle Dawn™ spots with the focusing lenses removed to "broadcast" the light...

Those with taller vivs, 3ft+, use the spots focused down to "shoot" the light down Like Shafts of Sunlight.
It is a freakin' awesome effect!
And then use some T5's like Arcadia 6% to give overall ambient lighting with a *smidgen* of UV to allow the frogs to synthesise their own vit. D.... the way Nature intended. 

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the spot light effect to be honest. I think it gives a more natural feel. Also gives light gradiants for plants with different light and growth habits.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Azurel said:


> I like the spot light effect to be honest. I think it gives a more natural feel. Also gives light gradiants for plants with different light and growth habits.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Yes. 
Yes you do!

*It was YOU Azurel that encouraged me to do Jungle dawn™ spots over a year ago!
LOL

And you were right!

They are the BoMb! 

*
*
Cheers my friend!
Todd


PS. 
They are now using my Jungle dawn™ Spots & HO LED Bars at the National Aquarium in Washington DC .... over an Amazon exhibit
And Arcadia 12% t5 bulbs over sea turtles at the Monterrey Bay Aquarium in California I am pleased to say. *


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Venutus1 said:


> They are now using my Jungle dawn™ Spots & HO LED Bars at the National Aquarium in Washington DC .... over an Amazon exhibit
> And Arcadia 12% t5 bulbs over sea turtles at the Monterrey Bay Aquarium in California I am pleased to say.


That's awesome!

Sidebar, but if they become more popular will prices decrease?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That's awesome Todd congrats on that...They are the best....

Keep up the good work brother....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

if anyone out there has both types of bulbs and wants to compare how much candles/lux a location in your viv is receiving from said bulbs, you can download the light meter free app to your iphone and use that to easily measure. It's also good for seeing of your plants/orchids are getting too little/much lighting to be happy 

But yeah,you could easily measure how much light an area is getting with that app and compare light sources objectively.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I downloaded the app however I don't quite understand all the numbers. If you don't mind, cn you explain how I get the lumen value?

I see the iso, ev, time and lock, but can quite figure the values out.


Thanks,

Mike



hypostatic said:


> if anyone out there has both types of bulbs and wants to compare how much candles/lux a location in your viv is receiving from said bulbs, you can download the light meter free app to your iphone and use that to easily measure. It's also good for seeing of your plants/orchids are getting too little/much lighting to be happy
> 
> But yeah,you could easily measure how much light an area is getting with that app and compare light sources objectively.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

miko12 said:


> I downloaded the app however I don't quite understand all the numbers. If you don't mind, cn you explain how I get the lumen value?
> 
> I see the iso, ev, time and lock, but can quite figure the values out.


I don't have the app so I can't comment directly, but ISO is a measurement of how sensitive the sensor is to light and EV is exposure value, which is a method of describing the exposure of an image. Time is likely related to or identical to shutter speed. So all that said... I have no idea how it corresponds to lumens.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are these bulbs also good for plants as far as what they need to "color up" broms?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Colleen53 said:


> Are these bulbs also good for plants as far as what they need to "color up" broms?


Yes, they are great bulbs for encouraging plant growth and coloration.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

miko12 said:


> I downloaded the app however I don't quite understand all the numbers. If you don't mind, cn you explain how I get the lumen value?
> 
> I see the iso, ev, time and lock, but can quite figure the values out.
> 
> ...


Oh shoot I told you to get the wrong app  (too many apps...)

ANYWHO this is the correct app:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/lightmeter-by-whitegoods/id501638921?mt=8
Whitegoods










It measures lux, which is a measure of lumens per area. Candles is a similar measure. Both being measures of light intensity


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for that info, MrBiggs. Sounds like I am very interested in these bulbs!


----------

